# Suitable Replacement For Sauterne?



## ohp202 (Jan 10, 2009)

First post to the forum. I'm really a novice at wine making. I plan to progress to making something better but right now I'm sticking with Welch's until I get a little experience. Have made a few batches of wine from Welch's Concord Concentrate, one from White Grape/Peachand now I'm going to make Welch's White Grape/Raspberry. The recipe calls for Sauterne yeast. I don't have any of that. What I have is all Red Star......Champagne, Pasteur Red, Cote de Blanc and Curvee. Which of these would you use? Thanks.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Let's see here...... out of the ones you listed I would choose Cote des Blanc to preserve the light fruity flavors of the white grape and raspberry. Let's see what others feel.


----------



## Tom (Jan 10, 2009)

I agree with Appleman Cote des Blancs works well in friut wines.


Good luck. Maybe you should look at some wine kits next.


----------



## ohp202 (Jan 10, 2009)

Thank you for the replies. Yes, I plan to get a kit sometime soon but I thought I'd get a little cheap experience before I ventured into something with more expensive involved. I won't feel to bad if I screw up a couple of cans of grape juice.


----------



## ohp202 (Jan 12, 2009)

Well guys, I pitched the Cote des Blanc yesterday. Things seem to be "working" perfectly. Thanks again.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 12, 2009)

I would have also said that followed by the Pastuer Red.I use these predominantly on my fruit wines.


----------

